# Lump on old mouse's leg



## Wilko (Nov 6, 2010)

My old fawn longhaired mouse has a sizeable tumour on her back left leg. It's about an inch in size now, feels solid when squeezed (which didn't cause her any pain), and feels like it's situated in her skin rather than attached to her leg muscles.
It causes her no pain, she's fine and active as normal (though occasionally get's stuck in the holes she gnaws through toilet tubes). I'm not 100% of her age, but her previous owner told me she's too old to breed, and I have one of her daughters (who is a full grown mouse).

Should I take her to the vets, or leave her be?

I'm inclined to leaving her be, as she's so old and small, that even the anaesthesia is a huge risk. But I also want to feel like I've done everything that I can for her


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Taking her to the vet, would be a waste of money.

Most often I tell people to probe the lump with a needle, but most people aren't comfortable enough handling their mice to do that. It may be something as simple as a cyst, or it could be cancer.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

There's not really much a vet could do, save perhaps amputating the leg or euthanasing if it is a tumour.


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

My mouse Ruby has a MASSIVE tumor on her back and a little wart on her lip, i know that she defo has some type of cancer, the vet told me that i could put ruby to sleep or, if shes happy and in no discomfort then just leave her be, so i did.

Rubys tumor is very large but she eats and drinks well and still does all the other mousie things, granted shes is not as energetic as the girls but Ruby is also over 2 years old. So i guess my advice is as long as you girl is happy and is eating well etc etc just leave her to do her thing, if your happy to do that. However if ur mouse does have a decreased quality of life due to tumor growing it will probs be best to put her to sleep.

Hope this helps


----------



## Wilko (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replys



Lou-Fraser said:


> My mouse Ruby has a MASSIVE tumor on her back and a little wart on her lip, i know that she defo has some type of cancer, the vet told me that i could put ruby to sleep or, if shes happy and in no discomfort then just leave her be, so i did.
> 
> Rubys tumor is very large but she eats and drinks well and still does all the other mousie things, granted shes is not as energetic as the girls but Ruby is also over 2 years old. So i guess my advice is as long as you girl is happy and is eating well etc etc just leave her to do her thing, if your happy to do that. However if ur mouse does have a decreased quality of life due to tumor growing it will probs be best to put her to sleep.
> 
> Hope this helps


This did help, thank you


----------

